

A $1 purchase will get you into the Top 500 Grossing Android apps in Brazil? - smartician
http://imgur.com/a/Koo5Z

======
Sealy
I guess what this highlights is a big opportunity for developers willing to
invest some time in growing markets. The recent apple film "Making a
difference one app at a time" highlights this. Most of the apps look
incredibly simple to make, but because they serve a purpose in the markets
they target, they take off in a big way.

The video that apple posted can be seen here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGtP6ZQ6Lt8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGtP6ZQ6Lt8)

------
sirspudd
I have a friend who wrote a game for the Nokia n8; he had something like a
couple hundred purchases and made it through to the semi-final for a (I might
misremember) $10k prize.

------
r00fus
Is one to conclude that there is either a) only one App Store with significant
buyers or b) way too much piracy on Android to make a non-ad-based business
model viable?

